# Salt remover/protector



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

What do you guys use to remove/wash the salt from the trucks? anyone familiar w salt away? 
Does anyone use or spray their trucks to protect them from salt? We use a diesel and oil mix to spray the trucks and equipment down everytime before and after we service but I am not sure it works very well. I have A LOT of $ in repair bills every year. 
I have heard of guys using wd-40, buying it in 50 gallon drums. What do you use?


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

Fluid Film


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

luky013;2118304 said:


> What do you guys use to remove/wash the salt from the trucks? anyone familiar w salt away?
> Does anyone use or spray their trucks to protect them from salt? We use a diesel and oil mix to spray the trucks and equipment down everytime before and after we service but I am not sure it works very well. I have A LOT of $ in repair bills every year.
> I have heard of guys using wd-40, buying it in 50 gallon drums. What do you use?


I've been using salt away,not sure how effective it is but figure its better than nothing!


----------



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea, I have been thinking of using both salt away and fluid film. I was hoping to get some feed back on both products. Any feed back would be appreciated.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

luky013;2119084 said:


> Yea, I have been thinking of using both salt away and fluid film. I was hoping to get some feed back on both products. Any feed back would be appreciated.


I'm going to give Aqua Mix Sulfamic Acid Crystals a try. Supposedly the same active ingredient.


----------



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

Casper1;2119200 said:


> I'm going to give Aqua Mix Sulfamic Acid Crystals a try. Supposedly the same active ingredient.


Never heard of it. Where do you find it?
Let me know if it works for you


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

I wash all my equipment with salt away once it dries I spray everything with fluid film. I buy Salt away in the 5 gallon tubs a lot cheaper that way.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Check out the comparison done on these from post #12427 to 12439

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144397&page=622


----------



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

TLSIMMONS;2119352 said:


> I wash all my equipment with salt away once it dries I spray everything with fluid film. I buy Salt away in the 5 gallon tubs a lot cheaper that way.


Where can you buy salt away in 5 gallon tubs? I can only find it in 1 gallon.


----------



## luky013 (Dec 31, 2009)

LapeerLandscape;2119382 said:


> Check out the comparison done on these from post #12427 to 12439
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144397&page=622


Wow I never herd of this LPS 3, This is what I was looking for when I decided to post about this. the big secret everyone is using to clean and protect their trucks. Wonder if you can get this in 5 gallon size.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

luky013;2119494 said:


> Wow I never herd of this LPS 3, This is what I was looking for when I decided to post about this. the big secret everyone is using to clean and protect their trucks. Wonder if you can get this in 5 gallon size.


LPS products have been around since 1961.


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

luky013;2119483 said:


> Where can you buy salt away in 5 gallon tubs? I can only find it in 1 gallon.


I buy it direct from Salt Away


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

We use Neutro-Wash. Works good for us.

http://rhomar.com/products/neutro-wash/


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

page 41 has a study of effectiveness of salt a way http://www.dot.state.mn.us/maintena...ide-biennial-maint-research-rpt-2013-2015.pdf


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

how much are u paying for a 5 gallon of it , just been buying the 1 gallon size? Shipping cost ? seen they are in California


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

We use salt-a-way and fluid film. Seems to work pretty good the only thing I wish I did was get the bigger bottle for the spray gun.


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

I think we order a 5gal jug direct from them and it was around $170 for 5gal and 2 spray guns


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2119498 said:


> LPS products have been around since 1961.


Have you ever used it in bulk?

If so, how did you apply it?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2119967 said:


> Have you ever used it in bulk?
> 
> If so, how did you apply it?


Personally I have used it in a spray bottle but I dont see why you couldnt use it in a hand pump lawn sprayer type if you needed that much. I have seen aerosol cans clog if not used regularly or spray it upside down to clear the line and tip after use. Years back in our auto parts store we stocked it in 1 gal and 5 gal containers. I should add I havent used it much lately but more back on the farm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2119989 said:


> Personally I have used it in a spray bottle but I dont see why you couldnt use it in a hand pump lawn sprayer type if you needed that much. I have seen aerosol cans clog if not used regularly or spray it upside down to clear the line and tip after use. Years back in our auto parts store we stocked it in 1 gal and 5 gal containers. I should add I havent used it much lately but more back on the farm.


10-4, just wondered if it was as thick as FF.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2119993 said:


> 10-4, just wondered if it was as thick as FF.


Its more of the consistency of a penetrating oil not really thick like FF.


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

luky013;2119345 said:


> Never heard of it. Where do you find it?
> Let me know if it works for you


From the little I know about chemistry, salt is the product of a base (sodium NaOH) and an acid (chlorine HCI). Water should take care of the salt but there are "minerals" in the salt. I would think a mild acid like Sulfamic acid (tile and grout cleaner) found at Lowes or Home Depot might work. I'd be cautious around paint though. I'll give it a whirl and see how it works on the under carriage then report back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape;2120001 said:


> Its more of the consistency of a penetrating oil not really thick like FF.


Thanks, I think I'll give some a try. Maybe on a couple Deere's.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

From chemistry class,
Baking power(100%) mixed with water will neutralize 
Salt. Mag.....etc

A dump aboot half a box into around 3 gal,of water and stir.
Then use the pressure washer. Just like you do when spraying 
Soap.... Then rince.


The acid, groute cleaner will work too
But don't let it set for to long and make sure you rince it off well


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

LapeerLandscape;2119382 said:


> Check out the comparison done on these from post #12427 to 12439
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144397&page=622


Here's another from a firearm site. A little less pertinent to plowing trucks, doesn't have LPS listed, but might be useful to some.

http://www.dayattherange.com/?page_id=3667


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

However, with classic cars there's a much greater incentive to save them, often due to the car's incalculable sentimental value. The biggest threat, though, is the salt water in which they were immersed. It gets everywhere and corrosion starts immediately.

It's crucial to remove the salt as quickly as possible, says master detailer Tim McNair of Grand Prix Concours Preparation. Any car that's been fully soaked in salt water needs to be rinsed thoroughly. Hosing it down with large amounts of fresh water is a great start. And washing with a good quality car wash soap is also a big help. But if you really want to prevent your classic from rusting, you need to neutralize that salt.

Both McNair and Mark Greene, president of Griot's Garage, recommend using baking soda dissolved in water to neutralize salt. When dry, baking soda is very abrasive and is sometimes used as a blast medium to strip off finishes without harming what's underneath. However, when a small amount is dissolved in water, and used to gently hand wash the undercarriage, or even interior panels, the film and the corrosive effects of salt can be wiped away.

read more,

https://www.hagerty.com/articles-videos/Articles/2012/11/16/Stop-That-Salt

then how to neutralize road salt.
http://www.ehow.com/how_7375591_neutralize-road-salt.html


----------



## NThill93 (Dec 14, 2013)

i use sulfarmic acid i mix a couple ounces with a gallon of water in a pump sprayer and spray the entire truck. let it sit a couple minutes then wash it off with a hose it works pretty well so far. i sprayed my tail gate of my 01 with it and let it sit the day in the sun to make sure no damage would happen and nothing happened. haven't used it on my 15 yet


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quite a few years ago, I saw a commercial for some type of electrical gadget that you wire into your vehicle and it claimed to prevent or reduce the effects from salt on your vehicle. Anyone aware of such a thing?


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I used the Sulfamic Acid with a sprinkler yesterday. Seemed to rinse the salt and other stuff off pretty well. I had the truck up on the lift a few weeks ago and noticed build up on fuel and trans cooler lines even after running it through a car wash with under carriage bath. Those lines are now residue free.

I bought everything at Home depot. Lowes didn't have the crystals, only liquid. I used a pressure washer water line filter. I lined the screen with a coffee filter and filled the center with the crystals then reassembled. This setup allowed direct application with the sprinkler for a few minutes. I didn't run it on exteriors body panels. I rinsed for 10'ish minutes creeping the truck back and forth with clean water.

The frame and lines looked much more free of salt and residue than when I've used water alone. I've never tried Salt-Away, only water and this seems to work better than water alone. I'll try Salt-Away next time. I'm ordering some this week. Just to compare.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Brad3403;2121418 said:


> Quite a few years ago, I saw a commercial for some type of electrical gadget that you wire into your vehicle and it claimed to prevent or reduce the effects from salt on your vehicle. Anyone aware of such a thing?


They don't work on automobiles,Boats pipelines,oil/gas tanks yes.
"Several companies market electronic corrosion control devices for automobiles and trucks. The systems are not effective and in 1996, the FTC in the USA fined David McCready and ordered him to pay $200,000 in consumer redress and stop marketing and selling his "Rust Evader" electronic corrosion control for cars. Systems marketed since that time are no more effective."
The most effective way to combat rust would be if steel was hot dipped galvanized.but that won't happen.


----------

